# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Точка G - концепт эротичной мыши

## BiZ111

Автором этой концептуальной мыши является Энди Куровец. Данный концепт способен повергнуть любого человека в ступор. Называется он «Точка G» (Point G) и достаточно одного взгляда на изображение для того, чтобы понять почему. Такая мышь, если наладить её производство, способна в зависимости от ситуации стать фетишем для эротомана, раздражать родителей несовершеннолетнего владельца или просто эпатировать гостей или коллег по работе. Говорить можно много, но лучше 1 раз увидеть.





*УЖЕ ХОЧУ!))) p: КЛАС!*

----------


## Akasey

ух ты какая!!!!

----------


## AKON

звук женского оргазма при прокрутки колесика не помешал бы

----------


## BiZ111

> звук женского оргазма при прокрутки колесика не помешал бы


Не удивлюсь, если во второй модели этой мыши будет что-то подобное

----------


## HARON

ХОРОШАЯ мышка!

----------


## Irina

Класс!)))

----------


## BiZ111

Такую и протирать каждый день не грех....Можно и не только ваткой)

----------


## ПаранойА

Что-то я боюсь такой мышки)))

----------


## Sanych

Боишся самовнушения при использовании такой?

----------

